# Fattest wheel/tire combo for a 68 gto?



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

Anyone know what is the fattest 60 series 16 or 17" tire and what wheel setback will fit under the rear of a stock height 68 gto and what would one recommend for the front. This project car has some 285-60-15's on deep dish cragar s/s wheels that will hit the quarters without some air in the shocks. My goal is to keep car stock height or a little lower and fill the wheel wells but don't like the look of low profile tires on huge wheels. Any suggestions I'm leaning toward a 5 spoke Vintage look.


----------



## Bensjammin66 (May 12, 2009)

I have a '66 but A bodys are fairly similar I suppose. The biggest I could run is a 275 40 on a 17x8 out back and a 245 45 on a 17x7 up front with no issues.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

These questions are always coming up and they're always 'dangerous' --- because there are no guarantees. Cars are going to vary quite a bit, even between identical year/model because of possible prior collision damage, small variances in how all the parts were lined up when assembled at the factory, modifications by prior owners, and etc.

When you ask "what's the fattest.." that means you're looking to push the envelope beyond factory sizes and that's when things get dicey.

The safest and best answer to that question is to get yourself a measuring tool (google for "Percy's Wheel Rite..") and measure for yourself what will fit on YOUR car.

Bear


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

You now playing with fire. I have a 69 hardtop lemans and I have what I would consider fat tires. the wheels are 15" however that size wheel will give you the fattest tire on the market. Anything over 17" you may need to cut the rear axle or extend the fenders. On the contrary you will also loose tire tallness which in my mind is more important than anything else. I am not sure what you trying to accomplish but if you need help lets figure that out together.:suspicious:


----------

